# Creating variety: How do you spice up your oatmeal?



## ardchoille (May 13, 2015)

I have been experimenting with oatmeal recently. I love oatmeal, it has been a breakfast item every morning in my home for the past decade.

This morning I decided to try adding raisins and honey, which turned out to be a great idea. Yesterday I added apple chunks and cinnamon, which was also delicious.

Now I would like more ideas. What do you add to your oatmeal to spice it up?


----------



## menumaker (May 13, 2015)

Maple syrup or sliced poached strawberries, or blueberries or peaches with a teensy weeny bit of sugar or caramel sauce when I'm feeling rebellious!


----------



## ardchoille (May 13, 2015)

menumaker said:


> Maple syrup or sliced poached strawberries, or blueberries or peaches with a teensy weeny bit of sugar or caramel sauce when I'm feeling rebellious!



Hey, the sliced fruit sounds like a great addition! Thank you for the idea


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2015)

Any fruit preserves.  If it's good on toast, it's great in oatmeal.  Try Nutella.  Or a handful of blueberries.  I keep a bag of frozen blueberries in the freezer just for oatmeal.


----------



## ardchoille (May 13, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Any fruit preserves.  If it's good on toast, it's great in oatmeal.  Try Nutella.  Or a handful of blueberries.  I keep a bag of frozen blueberries in the freezer just for oatmeal.



Yeah, I need to go shopping today.. I'll be buying fruit. I've never tasted Nutella, I'll have to try that as well. Thank you


----------



## creative (May 13, 2015)

I like organic dessicated coconut and raisins (cooking the raisins towards the end, to plump them up without them disintegrating, but adding the coconut once made) or sunflower seeds adds good crunch. I haven't tried it but adding some coconut milk to it too might be great.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 13, 2015)

I love adding "stuff" to oatmeal too, *ardchoille*. Here are some of my favorites:

1) dried cranberries, toasted walnuts, cinnamon
2) dried cherries, toasted almond slices, unsweetened coconut. (sometimes I go all-out and put a dark chocolate chip or two on a few of the spoonfuls  )
3) blueberries (fresh, frozen, or dried), toasted pecans, cinnamon
4) dried apricots
5) a wee-bit of dark brown sugar

I add any of the dried fruits when there is still a minute or two left, so that they can plump. I don't add the toasted nuts until I take the pan off the heat. I do toast the nuts in the same pot before I cook the oatmeal. 

Another trick I learned: it's OK to use more water than the box tells you to. I always made myself a serving with the 1/2 cup oatmeal to 1 cup water method. I now use 10 oz of water, a scant 1/2 cup oatmeal, and cook it just a bit longer - roughly 1 minute per oz of water. You get more bulk with fewer calories. 

I haven't tried making a savory oatmeal yet. I figure it can be done, since I often add oatmeal to meatloaf.


----------



## ardchoille (May 13, 2015)

creative said:


> I like organic dessicated coconut and raisins (cooking the raisins towards the end, to plump them up without them disintegrating, but adding the coconut once made) or sunflower seeds adds good crunch. I haven't tried it but adding some coconut milk to it too might be great.



What I did this morning was to boil the water, then add the oatmeal and raisins together and cook for a minute longer. I always add either almond milk or non-GMO soymilk to my oatmeal. Yes, coconut milk is a definite possibility, I may try that tomorrow morning.


----------



## ardchoille (May 13, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I love adding "stuff" to oatmeal too, *ardchoille*. Here are some of my favorites:
> 
> 1) dried cranberries, toasted walnuts, cinnamon
> 2) dried cherries, toasted almond slices, unsweetened coconut. (sometimes I go all-out and put a dark chocolate chip or two on a few of the spoonfuls  )
> ...



I have many of your additions on my to do list now, thank you! I've never thought of adding nuts to oatmeal, but it does make sense being that these are similar ingredients to what one might find in a granola mix. The brown sugar sounds great too, and I think adding a bit of cinnamon in with it would be delicious.

I've never read an oatmeal box, I just add a heaping 1/4 cup rolled oats to 1/2 cup boiling water and cook for a minute.


----------



## Selkie (May 13, 2015)

I use dried dates.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 13, 2015)

Do not laugh because this is seriously how I like oatmeal.  Put it in a bowl and smooth it out.  Then make little peaks and sprinkle brown sugar on them, it melts in.  Some sugar might go in the valleys which is where I carefully pour the milk so it doesn't touch the sugary  tops.


----------



## ardchoille (May 13, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Do not laugh because this is seriously how I like oatmeal.  Put it in a bowl and smooth it out.  Then make little peaks and sprinkle brown sugar on them, it melts in.  Some sugar might go in the valleys which is where I carefully pour the milk so it doesn't touch the sugary  tops.



That is indeed a different way of eating oatmeal, but nothing wrong with that.. it keeps oatmeal from being boring. I sometimes mix in a little wheat bran to change the taste and keep my oatmeal from being boring. Gotta change things up now and then


----------



## creative (May 13, 2015)

ardchoille said:


> That is indeed a different way of eating oatmeal, but nothing wrong with that.. it keeps oatmeal from being boring. I sometimes mix in a little wheat bran to change the taste and keep my oatmeal from being boring. Gotta change things up now and then


Try oatbran...so much nicer! 

Sometimes, as something quick and filling, I will make a light 'porridge' just by using water and organic oatbran (no oatmeal). With a bit of honey/sugar and milk it always hits the spot and is very comforting.


----------



## ardchoille (May 13, 2015)

creative said:


> Try oatbran...so much nicer!
> 
> Sometimes, as something quick and filling, I will make a light 'porridge' just by using water and organic oatbran (no oatmeal). With a bit of honey/sugar and milk it always hits the spot and is very comforting.



Oatbran? Hmm.. I've never seen this, I'll look for it the next time I go shopping. I really need to make a trip to a whole foods store, I'll bet they carry it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2015)

Consider also that oatmeal doesn't have to be sweet.  You could use broth as the liquid and add veggies and or cooked meats.  Possibly pieces of breakfast sausage and hard cooked eggs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 13, 2015)

I add coconut milk and oil to mine, no sugar.  I'd like to try a mild curry seasoning in it.


----------



## ardchoille (May 13, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Consider also that oatmeal doesn't have to be sweet.  You could use broth as the liquid and add veggies and or cooked meats.  Possibly pieces of breakfast sausage and hard cooked eggs.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I add coconut milk and oil to mine, no sugar.  I'd like to try a mild curry seasoning in it.



I had never viewed oatmeal as anything other than a breakfast cereal.. perhaps I need to change my views on this. I'm going to spend some time looking for more recipes that include oats.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 13, 2015)

I hope I am never stopped by the police as it is near impossible for me to walk a straight line even on a good day.   I sometimes make breakfast for dinner, but oatmeal does not quite reach the top.  Grape nuts, yes.  

I just copied a new recipe tonight that I can't wait to try.  I already spiffed the ingredients, which I think add to the original.   

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f154/orange-cinnamon-bun-oatmeal-scones-92974.html


You might want to look also at Sir Loin of Beef's Pineapple Oatmeal Muffins.  These too are on my hot list to make.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f154/pineapple-oatmeal-muffins-92335.html


----------



## ardchoille (May 13, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I hope I am never stopped by the police as it is near impossible for me to walk a straight line even on a good day.   I sometimes make breakfast for dinner, but oatmeal does not quite reach the top.  Grape nuts, yes.
> 
> I just copied a new recipe tonight that I can't wait to try.  I already spiffed the ingredients, which I think add to the original.
> 
> ...



Oh, new oatmeal recipes! Thank you so much!  can't wait to try these.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 14, 2015)

ardchoille said:


> Oatbran? Hmm.. I've never seen this, I'll look for it the next time I go shopping. I really need to make a trip to a whole foods store, I'll bet they carry it.


Before you check out Whole Paycheck Foods, check your local grocery store. Bob's Red Mill has Oat Bran, as does Hodgson Mill. Both brands are available at grocery stores near me, although I don't know if they have the Hodgson one. I have seen Bob's Oat Bran at my regular grocery store.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2015)

Both Hodgson's and Bob's Red Mill are available in stores in Montana, should be in the Seattle area, too.


----------



## ardchoille (May 14, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Before you check out Whole Paycheck Foods, check your local grocery store. Bob's Red Mill has Oat Bran, as does Hodgson Mill. Both brands are available at grocery stores near me, although I don't know if they have the Hodgson one. I have seen Bob's Oat Bran at my regular grocery store.



Oh, I didn't realize Whole Foods was expensive, thank you for the tip. I've been all over our local grocery stores looking for healthier foods and have never seen oat bran, but I'll go back and make a point to ask about it next time I'm there. Thank you so much for the suggestions


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2015)

ardchoille said:


> Oh, I didn't realize Whole Foods was expensive, thank you for the tip. I've been all over our local grocery stores looking for healthier foods and have never seen oat bran, but I'll go back and make a point to ask about it next time I'm there. Thank you so much for the suggestions



The oat bran will be down the baking aisle.


----------



## ardchoille (May 14, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The oat bran will be down the baking aisle.



Found the oat bran at a local QFC store. Thanks! Can't wait to try this


----------



## CWS4322 (May 15, 2015)

ardchoille said:


> I had never viewed oatmeal as anything other than a breakfast cereal.. perhaps I need to change my views on this. I'm going to spend some time looking for more recipes that include oats.


I go savory with oatmeal. I cook it in stock, add fresh herbs, top with a poached egg, mix it with Swiss Chard...sometimes I treat it like potenta and add cheese and garlic. I never go "sweet" with oatmeal. But I am not a person who likes sweets. I use oatmeal as my grain with my breakfast.


----------



## ardchoille (May 15, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> I go savory with oatmeal. I cook it in stock, add fresh herbs, top with a poached egg, mix it with Swiss Chard...sometimes I treat it like potenta and add cheese and garlic. I never go "sweet" with oatmeal. But I am not a person who likes sweets. I use oatmeal as my grain with my breakfast.



This entire thread is opening my eyes to new ideas. I have the Paprika app for my iPhone and iPad.. I'm putting it to good use by adding recipes. I had no idea there were so many oatmeal recipes.


----------



## msmofet (May 15, 2015)

Cooked with water, butter, maple syrup, brown sugar and raisins.  Served with some half and half added to bowl.


----------



## msmofet (May 15, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I love adding "stuff" to oatmeal too, *ardchoille*. Here are some of my favorites:
> 
> 1) dried cranberries, toasted walnuts, cinnamon
> 2) dried cherries, toasted almond slices, unsweetened coconut. (sometimes I go all-out and put a dark chocolate chip or two on a few of the spoonfuls  )
> ...


 I only use oats to bind my meatloaf (no bread) a handful to just bind it.


----------



## ardchoille (May 15, 2015)

msmofet said:


> Cooked with water, butter, maple syrup, brown sugar and raisins.  Served with some half and half added to bowl.



I usually eat my oatmeal plain - just rolled oats and water. This morning I tried adding honey and raisins after cooking and it was delicious!


----------



## creative (May 16, 2015)

I can't buy now the item I usually prefer to make porridge with, i.e. *groats*!  They are the _whole_ oat - before it is rolled out. More chewy/substantial.  I soaked them overnight first.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 16, 2015)

*creative*, although not whole kernels, have you tried looking for "steel-cut oats"? Even though they are cut into pieces, they are the entire sum of the kernel. I can even find *McCann's Irish Oatmea*l on this side of the pond. However, I've now found bulk steel-cut oats at a local Mediterranean market at a lower price. Good luck finding them, or another worthy substitute.


----------



## ardchoille (May 16, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *creative*, although not whole kernels, have you tried looking for "steel-cut oats"? Even though they are cut into pieces, they are the entire sum of the kernel. I can even find *McCann's Irish Oatmea*l on this side of the pond. However, I've now found bulk steel-cut oats at a local Mediterranean market at a lower price. Good luck finding them, or another worthy substitute.



Yes, I've seen steel-cut oats at a local grocery, but have never tried them. I'll add this to my list for next month. Thanks!


----------



## ardchoille (May 17, 2015)

Ok, looking around our local QFC today I found John McCann's Steel Cut Oats. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? It was a bit pricey, so I feel the need to ask for recommendations.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 17, 2015)

ardchoille said:


> Ok, looking around our local QFC today I found John McCann's Steel Cut Oats. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? It was a bit pricey, so I feel the need to ask for recommendations.




I cook mine in my cheapo rice cooker.  Just follow the proportions on the round box.  I like to throw in golden raisins and some cinnamon at the same time.


----------



## ardchoille (May 17, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I cook mine in my cheapo rice cooker.  Just follow the proportions on the round box.  I like to throw in golden raisins and some cinnamon at the same time.



Mmm.. Apple cinnamon oatmeal, sounds yummy! I have cinnamon on my shopping list for next month. Thank you


----------



## Dawgluver (May 17, 2015)

You will enjoy McCann's steel cut oats.  They have a really nice chew to them.

I got mine at Costco, and almost have a lifetime supply.  I think it was Princess Fiona who had the idea of cooking up a week's worth at a time in her rice cooker.  I stole her idea.


----------



## ardchoille (May 17, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> You will enjoy McCann's steel cut oats.  They have a really nice chew to them.
> 
> I got mine at Costco, and almost have a lifetime supply.  I think it was Princess Fiona who had the idea of cooking up a week's worth at a time in her rice cooker.  I stole her idea.



Oh my gosh, I completely forgot about CostCo, I'll have a look there before doing any more shopping. Thank you for the recommendation, you might just have saved me some money


----------



## creative (May 17, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *creative*, although not whole kernels, have you tried looking for "steel-cut oats"? Even though they are cut into pieces, they are the entire sum of the kernel. I can even find *McCann's Irish Oatmea*l on this side of the pond. However, I've now found bulk steel-cut oats at a local Mediterranean market at a lower price. Good luck finding them, or another worthy substitute.


Ah pinhead oatmeal!!!  That's what we call it here in UK.  Didn't realise it was the whole kernel.   Great!  Very pleased about that.  Thanks for this post.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> You will enjoy McCann's steel cut oats.  They have a really nice chew to them.
> 
> I got mine at Costco, and almost have a lifetime supply.  I think it was Princess Fiona who had the idea of cooking up a week's worth at a time in her rice cooker.  I stole her idea.



Yes, I cook it up a week at a time.  I put additions in the bottom of an airtight container, top with a serving of cooked oatmeal and stash in the fridge.  Each morning I can have a different add in in no time at all with the microwave.  You will need to add a tablespoon of water to help it loosen up before heating.


----------



## ardchoille (May 17, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I cook it up a week at a time.  I put additions in the bottom of an airtight container, top with a serving of cooked oatmeal and stash in the fridge.  Each morning I can have a different add in in no time at all with the microwave.  You will need to add a tablespoon of water to help it loosen up before heating.



Oh, I had no idea you could do that with oatmeal. I like to cook things as needed because it gets me up and provides exercise before a meal.


----------



## Janet H (May 18, 2015)

I cook my rolled oats in the microwave.  I just cover the oats with water in a cereal bowl and slap a saucer on top - perfect every time and no pot to wash.  Typically I add dried cherries and toasted walnuts along with the rolled oats and then once cooked add a dollop of plain yogurt and a drizzle of maple syrup.


----------



## Blackitty (May 19, 2015)

Honey and dried, plump fruits, like cherries, Craisins and golden raisins.

Though I like brown sugar and...well, pretty much any kind of syrup, they don't do it for me in oatmeal.  Only honey and letting it sit for a bit does the trick.


----------



## ardchoille (May 20, 2015)

Janet H said:


> I cook my rolled oats in the microwave.  I just cover the oats with water in a cereal bowl and slap a saucer on top - perfect every time and no pot to wash.  Typically I add dried cherries and toasted walnuts along with the rolled oats and then once cooked add a dollop of plain yogurt and a drizzle of maple syrup.





Blackitty said:


> Honey and dried, plump fruits, like cherries, Craisins and golden raisins.
> 
> Though I like brown sugar and...well, pretty much any kind of syrup, they don't do it for me in oatmeal.  Only honey and letting it sit for a bit does the trick.



I do both of these. I place 1/2 cup of water into a microwaveable bowl and bring to a boil. I then add 1/4 cup rolled oats and cook an additional 1 minute, though I don't place anything on top to cover the bowl. I take the bowl out of the microwave and let set for 3 to 5 minutes.

This is where I add variety. Some mornings I add things to spice it up a bit, and other mornings I just eat it plain. I quite like adding dried fruit and a bit of honey. I've never tried syrup, though, it sounds interesting and I may try this tomorrow. I always eat my oatmeal with a piece of plain wheat toast.


----------



## ardchoille (May 28, 2015)

Look what I happened to find today. Half an isle of it! I bought several varieties
EDIT: I guess uploading the image from an iPhone wasn't the best idea, it seems to have been rotated.


----------



## Addie (May 28, 2015)

ardchoille said:


> Look what I happened to find today. Half an isle of it! I bought several varieties
> EDIT: I guess uploading the image from an iPhone wasn't the best idea, it seems to have been rotated.



Next time turn your phone sideways. Just like you would do with a regular camera.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2015)

Congrats, quite the bonanza!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 28, 2015)

ardchoille said:


> Look what I happened to find today. Half an isle of it! I bought several varieties
> EDIT: I guess uploading the image from an iPhone wasn't the best idea, it seems to have been rotated.


 
Nice selection there ardchoille, congrats on your find! 
I fixed your pic for ya.


----------



## ardchoille (May 28, 2015)

Addie said:


> Next time turn your phone sideways. Just like you would do with a regular camera.


Excellent advice! Don't know why I didn't think of that 



Dawgluver said:


> Congrats, quite the bonanza!


Indeed! While I was there I made a list of the ones I found interesting. Can't wait for next payday, I'll be stocking my kitchen 



Cheryl J said:


> Nice selection there ardchoille, congrats on your find!
> I fixed your pic for ya.


That was very nice of you, thank you


----------



## ardchoille (May 28, 2015)

It seems I made a great choice, this stuff is excellent. I added 1/4 cup of this to 1/2 cup boiling water and cooked for 1 minute. When cooled, I added some raisins, some honey and some almond milk. It was delicious!


----------



## Zagut (May 28, 2015)

I don't cook my rolled oats.

I like them straight with milk and whatever I have on hand to flavor them.

Banana slices are always a favorite along with a touch of sugar.


----------



## ardchoille (May 28, 2015)

Zagut said:


> I don't cook my rolled oats.
> 
> I like them straight with milk and whatever I have on hand to flavor them.
> 
> Banana slices are always a favorite along with a touch of sugar.



Well that's new, I never thought of eating them uncooked. I'll have to try that. Yes, sliced banana!

And there is a nice cookie recipe on this package that I will have to try.


----------



## Zagut (May 28, 2015)

I like them as a cereal and when they're cooked it adds a thickness I prefer to avoid.

Add what you like to spice them up but if you don't cook them you'll avoid the thickness associated with it.


----------



## ardchoille (May 29, 2015)

I tried uncooked oatmeal with almond milk and honey this morning.. I like it better cooked, the thickness is part of the appeal for me.


----------



## creative (May 30, 2015)

ardchoille said:


> I tried uncooked oatmeal with almond milk and honey this morning.. I like it better cooked, the thickness is part of the appeal for me.


That's similar to how bircher muesli was derived (except that the uncooked oats were soaked overnight (in water or some milk or apple juice).

Having tried granola, I think I prefer it that way (baked/toasted and crunchy) although raw muesli sounds healthier.


----------



## msmofet (May 30, 2015)

I have a recipe for uncooked - peanut and oat cookies


----------



## ardchoille (May 30, 2015)

msmofet said:


> I have a recipe for uncooked - peanut and oat cookies



That sounds interesting. Can you post that recipe when you have time?


----------



## ardchoille (Jun 22, 2015)

I decided to try a combination of raisins, dates, and walnuts.

3/4 cup water
1/4 cup rolled oats
1/4 cup raisins
1/8 cup chopped walnuts
1 chopped Medjool date (pitted)
1 tbsp honey

It was delicious!


----------

